# Need Help With Indentifying This "rhom"



## Michel010 (Dec 2, 2016)

Hello,

My name is Michel and I live in Holland.
I'm new to this hobby.
Recently I bought a serrasalmus "rhombeus"
Now the seller contacted me, telling me that the rhombeus isn't a real rhombeus.
So now I can return the piranha and get a refund.
It's a good solution but I'm not sure if it really isn't a rhombeus. According to the seller, rhombeus NEVER have any orange on their bodys or fins. But when I search for pictures on the internet they sometimes do.
My concern is that if I return the fish I maybe return a fish with the potential to grow out to be a diamond rhom (because the piranha has shiny spots).

I'll post some pictures with my post.
I hope you can help me indentify my piranha!


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

For some reason your images arent showing up... easiest way to post is to create a free account at Photobucket.com, upload them, and paste the [/IMG] links in your post.


----------



## SantaMonicaHelp (Oct 28, 2011)

Michel010 said:


> Hello,
> 
> My name is Michel and I live in Holland.
> I'm new to this hobby.
> ...


Hi Michel,

Congratulations with your new hobby







I hope you like this
Why do you decide to have fish?

Holland is a beautiful picturesque place. What city are you from?

Zhenya


----------



## Sanchezi (Apr 17, 2007)

Serrasalmus compressus


----------

